# Meatless recipes post yours



## Tabitha (May 24, 2008)

It's time for some new recipes. Got one to share?

Stuffed Zuccini

1 big FAT zuccini
1/2 chopped oinion 
mushrooms, sliced
butter (EVOO if you like better)
garlic
american cheese (parmasan if your fancy)
rice
veggie crumbles (vegetarian hamburger meat  :wink: )

Slice your zuccini longway & bake, face up, at 400 degrees for 40 minutes to an hour depending on the size. Set aside.

Prepare 2 cups of rice (your choicee of type). Set aside.

Saute your chopped onions & sliced mushrooms in your butter and garlic & crumbles. 

Scoop out most of your baked zuccini & add to sauted mixture. Season w/ your favoritee seasoning (salt & pepper, lemon pepper, season salt, etc). Saute a bit longer.

Combine sauted mixture & rice,  mix.

Stuff mixture back into zuccini & bake another 20 minutes.

Top w/ cheese, allow to melt & serve.


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2008)

Black Bean and Corn Quesadillas 

I think I will try this one, this week.

INGREDIENTS
2 teaspoons olive oil 
3 tablespoons finely chopped onion 
1 (15.5 ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed 
1 (10 ounce) can whole kernel corn, drained 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
1/4 cup salsa 
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
2 tablespoons butter, divided 
8 (8 inch) flour tortillas 
1 1/2 cups shredded Monterey Jack cheese, divided 


DIRECTIONS
Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Stir in onion, and cook until softened, about 2 minutes. Stir in beans and corn, then add sugar, salsa, and pepper flakes; mix well. Cook until heated through, about 3 minutes. 
Melt 2 teaspoons of the butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Place a tortilla in the skillet, sprinkle evenly with cheese, then top with some of the bean mixture. Place another tortilla on top, cook until golden, then flip and cook on the other side. Repeat with remaining tortillas and filling. 

I found it here: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Black-Bean ... etail.aspx


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2008)

I have posted this before, bt it is so good i thought I would post it again

Pineapple Black Bean Enchilladas 

2 teaspoons vegetable oil 
1 large yellow onion, chopped (about 1 cup) 
1 medium red bell pepper, chopped (about 1 cup) 
1 (20 ounce) can pineapple tidbits, drained 
1/3 cup pineapple juice, reserved 
1 (15 ounce) can progresso black beans, drained, rinsed 
1 (4 1/2 ounce) can old el paso chopped green chilies 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
3 cups shredded low-fat cheddar cheese (12 oz) 
1 (10 ounce) can Old El Paso mild enchilada sauce 
8 whole wheat flour tortillas (8 or 9 inch) 
1/2 cup reduced-fat sour cream 
8 teaspoons chopped fresh cilantro 

Heat oven to 350°F Spray 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish with cooking spray. In 12-inch nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add onion and bell pepper; cook 4 to 5 minutes or until softened. Stir in pineapple, beans, green chiles and salt. Cook and stir until thoroughly heated. Remove skillet from heat. Stir in 1/2 cup cilantro and 2 cups of the cheese. 

Spoon and spread 1 tablespoon enchilada sauce onto each tortilla. Spoon about 3/4 cup vegetable mixture over sauce on each. Roll up tortillas; place seam side down in baking dish. 

In small bowl, mix reserved 1/3 cup pineapple juice and remaining enchilada sauce; pour over entire surface of enchiladas in dish. Sprinkle with remaining 1 cup cheese. Spray sheet of foil large enough to cover baking dish with cooking spray; place sprayed side down over baking dish and seal tightly. 

Bake 35 to 40 minutes, removing foil during last 5 to 10 minutes of baking, until cheese is melted and sauce is bubbly. Top each baked enchilada with 1 tablespoon sour cream and 1 teaspoon cilantro. 
High Altitude (3500-6500 ft): Bake 40-45 minutes, removing foil during last 5 - 10 minutes of baking. 
Submitted by: Mary Iovinelli Buescher. 
Bake-Off is a registered trademark of General Mills ©2006.


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2008)

I will try a variation on this tomight & post my results 

Ricotta Eggplant Rolls

INGREDIENTS
1/2 cup vegetable oil, divided 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes in puree 
1 (10 ounce) can tomato sauce 
2 tablespoons Italian seasoning 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon white sugar 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 

2 cups plain dried bread crumbs 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
2 eggs 
1/4 cup heavy cream 
2 large eggplants, peeled and sliced lengthwise into 1/4 inch slices 
1 (15 ounce) container ricotta cheese 
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
3/4 cup chopped fresh parsley 
fresh parsley, for garnish (optional) 


READ REVIEWS (16)

Review/Rate This Recipe 
Save To Recipe Box 
Add to Shopping List 
Add a Personal Note 
Post a Recipe Photo 
Post a Favorite Food List 
Create a Menu 

DIRECTIONS
Heat 1 tablespoon of the olive oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add garlic, and cook until fragrant and lightly browned. Pour in the crushed tomatoes and tomato sauce. Season with Italian seasoning, salt, sugar, and pepper. Simmer covered over medium-low heat for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat and set aside. 
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). In a large shallow dish, stir together the bread crumbs and flour. In a separate dish, whisk together the eggs and cream with a fork. 
Heat the remaining olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Dip each eggplant slice into the egg mixture, then coat with breadcrumbs. Fry each slice until golden brown in the hot oil, turning once. Drain on paper towels. 

Spread a thin layer of the marinara sauce in the bottom of a 9x13 inch baking dish. In a large bowl, stir together the ricotta cheese, mozzarella cheese, Parmesan cheese and parsley. Spread 2 to 3 tablespoons of the cheese mixture onto one side of each slice of eggplant. Roll up, and place in the baking dish seam side down. Spoon the remaining tomato sauce over the rolls. Cover the baking dish with a lid or aluminum foil. 
Bake for 30 minutes in the preheated oven. Garnish with additional chopped parsley before serving if desired. 

Recipe came from here: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Ricotta-Eg ... etail.aspx


----------



## Lane (May 25, 2008)

Cheese on a tortilla. My son wont eat meat and that's pretty much the only thing he will put past his lips...

 

Stuffed Zuccini. Mmmmm that looks good!


----------



## IanT (May 25, 2008)

Potatoe pie (good ole' scotch-irish favorite  )

-a few big potatoes cut into thin discs/chunks
-cheese (goat, american, swiss, greuye, parmasean, mozz....whatever you like)
-spices (thyme, rosemary, oregano, parsley, salt, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder)
-pan-caramalized onions
-a little bit of heavy cream

put it in the oven til the top is browned and MMMMMMMMMMMMM good


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2008)

Worth a *bump*.


----------



## IanT (Aug 3, 2008)

always


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2008)

I have got blackbean, pineapple enchilladas in the oven. That is what made me think of this thread. I subbed Italian cheeses though for the orange cheese cause I was out. Wonder how that will work out :shock: .


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is one my 6 y/o son lOVES to make:

PUMPKIN PANCAKES

Combine in mixing bowl:
3/4 cup sifted flour
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tbsp. sugar
1/2 cup pumpkin
1/4 cup melted margarine
1 beaten egg
1/2 tsp. pumpkin spice
3/4 cup milk

Mix well and pour into greased griddle. Brown both sides of cakes, turning only once, cooking over medium heat. Serve with maple syrup. Makes 12 medium pancakes.

The recipe is from: www.pumpkinshow.com

You can just add 1/2 can of pumpkin & some spice to boxed pancake mix too :wink: .


----------



## Maizella (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a couple to share:

*Grilled Brie and Tomato on Crusty Bread*

1 pint cherry tomatoes
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened
6 (1/2-inch thick) slices crusty bread
1/2 pound brie, sliced thin

Heat the broiler. Put the cherry tomatoes onto a baking sheet, drizzle them with olive oil, and season them with salt and pepper. Broil them until they burst; set them aside.

Butter the bread on both sides and top each with several slices of brie. Broil until the cheese is bubbling and slightly browned. Top with the tomatoes. Serve immediately.


----------



## Maizella (Sep 5, 2008)

*Split Pea Burgers*

1 tablespoon olive oil, plus 1 to 2 additional tablespoons for sauteing
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped bell pepper
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 teaspoons minced garlic
4 ounces mushrooms, sliced
3 cups vegetable broth
1 cup dry split peas, picked and rinsed
1/2 cup dry brown rice
1 teaspoon ground coriander
1 teaspoon ground cumin
3/4 cup plain dry bread crumbs, plus 1/4 cup for coating

Heat 1 tablespoon olive oil in a large (4 to 6-quart) saucepan over medium heat. Add the onion and bell pepper along with a generous pinch of salt. Sweat for 5 minutes or until the onions are soft. Add the garlic and mushrooms and continue to cook for another 4 minutes.

Add the broth, peas, rice, coriander and cumin. Increase the heat to high and bring to a boil. Decrease heat to low, cover and cook at a simmer for 1 hour or until the rice and peas are tender.

Remove from the heat and gently pour the mixture into the bowl of a food processor and process until just combined.* Do not puree. Pour this mixture into a bowl and stir in the 3/4 cup of bread crumbs. Season, to taste, with salt and freshly ground pepper. Refrigerate for 30 minutes.

Shape the mixture into patties and dredge on each side in the remaining 1/4 cup of bread crumbs. Heat 1 tablespoon of olive oil in a medium saute pan over medium heat. Add 2 burgers at a time and saute until brown on each side, approximately 3 to 4 minutes per side. To grill, cook on high for 3 to 4 minutes per side as well. Serve immediately.

*When blending hot liquids: Remove liquid from the heat and allow to cool for at least 5 minutes. Transfer liquid to a blender or food processor and fill it no more than halfway. If using a blender, release one corner of the lid. This prevents the vacuum effect that creates heat explosions. Place a towel over the top of the machine, pulse a few times then process on high speed until smooth.


----------



## Maizella (Sep 5, 2008)

*Mushroom Parmesan*

3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, plus extra for greasing the grill pan
4 to 6 portobello mushrooms
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 cup marinara sauce (store bought or homemade)
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup grated Parmesan
2 tablespoons butter, cut into small pieces

Place a grill pan over medium-high heat or preheat a gas or charcoal grill.

Drizzle 3 tablespoons of olive oil over both sides of the mushrooms. Sprinkle the mushrooms with salt and pepper. Drizzle olive oil on the grill to prevent the mushrooms from sticking. Grill until the mushrooms are heated through and tender, about 5 minutes per side.

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

Spread 1/2 cup of the marinara sauce on the bottom of a 9 by 13-inch baking dish. Place the grilled mushrooms on top of the marinara sauce and top with the remaining marinara sauce. Sprinkle with the cheeses and top with the butter pieces. Bake until the cheese melts and the top is golden, about 15 minutes. Serve.


----------



## IanT (Sep 5, 2008)

going back over this thread makes me veeeeeery hungry


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for bringing it back up, I had not seen Maizella recies & i think I will try them both this coming week. They look incredible!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2008)

OK, we had this tonight: Grilled Brie and Tomato on Crusty Bread  It was really good! I made some angle hair pasta to with it. I think next time I might do sliced tomatoes &  few onions & bell peppers.

It was freaky when the tomatoes began to pop :shock: .


----------



## Deda (Sep 5, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> OK, we had this tonight: Grilled Brie and Tomato on Crusty Bread  It was really good! I made some angle hair pasta to with it. I think next time I might do sliced tomatoes &  few onions & bell peppers.
> 
> It was freaky when the tomatoes began to pop :shock: .



WHAT!!  It's not even 8:30.  I haven't even thought about cooking dinner yet!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL! We eat between 6 & 6:30, let the kids play video games an hour then kiddo baths & bedtime at 9. That way we get to have some grown-up time.


----------



## Maizella (Sep 5, 2008)

The brie is REALLY yummy- I could eat it everyday.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2008)

I have never eaten brie before   . I have some left, how should I use it?


----------



## Deda (Sep 6, 2008)

Mmmm,   my best brie recipe is so simple.

1 refrige pie crust - the one in the roll
hunk of brie
raspberry jam

Spread out the crust, plop the brie in the middle, slather with the jam.   Pull the sides of the crust up and twist, like a party favor.  You can egg wash the crust if you want.

Bake at 350 just until the crust is pale and crisp.

Cool a few minutes, cheese will be HOT.   Slice and eat. 

Great with apples and a cup of mint tea. All the flavors together are perfect comfort food.


----------



## IanT (Sep 6, 2008)

brie , apples, toasted almond slivers, and strawberries... heat up and melt the brie onto bread and top with everything else


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2008)

I never thouyght of brie as desert...


----------



## Maizella (Sep 6, 2008)

I usually use pecans, brown sugar, and some rum to make a glaze, but I'm sure you could use a different liquid if you're not comfy with that.  Bake the brie on it's own at 500 degrees for 5 minutes, then add the glaze on top and bake an additional 2-3 minutes.  Serve with apples or crackers.  I made this 2 weeks ago for a party, and it was a huge hit!


----------



## IanT (Sep 7, 2008)

Maizella said:
			
		

> I usually use pecans, brown sugar, and some rum to make a glaze, but I'm sure you could use a different liquid if you're not comfy with that.  Bake the brie on it's own at 500 degrees for 5 minutes, then add the glaze on top and bake an additional 2-3 minutes.  Serve with apples or crackers.  I made this 2 weeks ago for a party, and it was a huge hit!



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that sounds so gooood... see the only problem with that is i wouldnt be able to get enough of it on the cracker!! lol that glaze sounds sooooo gooood


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2008)

Do it Texas style, heap it on a flour tortilla & roll it up. You can roll most anything up on a tortilla     . (Could be why we are the 2nd fattest state in the nation :shock: )


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2008)

I made the Mushroom Parmesan today  . I had to cook it a whole lot longer, 40 minutes actually to get it soft all the way through. I baked it. I altered the recipe by adding diced tomatos & caramlized onions & bell peppers on the mushroom but under the cheese. I am stuffed w/ just 1 cap & a slice of cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## Deda (Sep 7, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I made the Mushroom Parmesan today  . I had to cook it a whole lot longer, 40 minutes actually to get it soft all the way through. I baked it. I altered the recipe by adding diced tomatos & caramlized onions & bell peppers on the mushroom but under the cheese. I am stuffed w/ just 1 cap & a slice of cheesy garlic bread.



sounds yum! post the recipe?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2008)

It's Maizella, it's on page one of this thread.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,
I'm sorry, i don't have any recipes, i always cook by feeling; but this one is very good:
mexican pumpkin
pumpkin; cut in blocks and cook together with union slices until mashy with some chunks
add sour cream
cheese
paprika powder, cayenne pepper, salt, pepper, oregano, tobasco
some tomato puree
mais

use tortilla chips as spoon  :wink:


----------

